# RCA Opal MP3 player problem



## KBWood (Oct 20, 2009)

This MP3 player has a problem with the jack for headphones/USB charger. You would have to hold the cord at an angle with pressure in order to hear stereo. I just want to know if anyone knows how to open it, because it's probably something that needs to be soldered. I see no screws anywhere. It looks like prying it open may be the way, but gently trying already, it seems like it wasn't wanting to open that way. Any tips would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You may not be able to open it. If it's like the Apple stuff, it's sealed for GOOD!


----------



## KBWood (Oct 20, 2009)

I have 3 copies of the data..it's just I want this thing fixed. So, this is the fix for all you Opal owners out there. You CAN open this thing! Take a sharp knife and gently pry above the 'hold' button. It will start to open. Hold it open with a putty knife or whatever, and pry the other side in the middle. It will again start to open. Gently work from the top down and you will have it in two pieces. You will see three solder marks on one side of it and just one solder on the other side of the jack female input. The solders are very small so you may be able to take a prong style soldering iron and just remelt the lower one in my case, or any of the others to fix the problem. Have it turned on with headphones in your ears to hear if your stereo comes back while doing this. If you want to get it right for sure, you can remove the old solder then re-do. The main point of this post however, is that you can open the Opal and do the work. This was not found anywhere on the internet until now, so go ahead frustrated owners....this cheap but good sounding piece of crap can be fixed!


----------

